# Regeln und Hinweise zur Nutzung des Communitybereiche auf buffed.de



## ZAM (24. September 2008)

*Verhaltensregeln, Bestimmungen und Hinweise zur Nutzung auf buffed.de:*

*1. Vorwort*
*2. Die Mitgliedschaft auf buffed.de*
*3. Sonderregelungen für Profil und Signatur*
_3.1 Regelung für Profile_
_3.2 Regelungen für Signaturen_
_3.3 Ausblendung von Signaturen_
*4. Erstellen und Antworten auf Themen*
_4.1 Rechte zur Erstellung eines Themas_
_4.2 Nutzung der Suchfunktion_
_4.3 Nutzung des richtigen Bereichs_
_4.4 Externe Umfragen im Forum_
_4.5 Erscheinungsbild eines Beitrages_
_4.6 Beleidigungen und Rufmord_
_4.7 Zitieren_
_4.7.1 Zitieren externer Inhalte (Rechtsansprüche bei Bildern, Texten)_
_4.8 Mehrfachpostings_
_4.9 Stickys_
_4.10 AGBs und NDAs_
_4.11 Die Report-Funktion
4.12 Schließung von "Werbt einen Freund"-Threads_
_4.13 Teilnahme in Phishing-Threads_
_4.14 Umfang der Foren-Funktionen für neue Nutzer_
_4.15 Verkauf- Tauschhandel & Gesuche_
_4.16 Beabsichtigt offenes Spoilern _
_4.17 Bilder zu bestimmten Personen der aktuellen oder Vergangen Geschichte mit negativem Inhalt_
_4.18 Automatisches Ersetzen von Links (Affiliate)_
_4.19 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte_
_4.20 Gewinnspiele im Forum (durch Fansites) _
_4.21 Pushen von Beiträgen_
_4.22 Posten von Links als Werbung oder für SEO_ _*NEU*_
*6. Die Community-Verwaltung*
_6.1 Zusammensetzung der Community-Verwaltung _
_6.2 Bewerbung für die Community-Verwaltung_
_6.3 Kritik an der Community-Verwaltung _
*7. Durchsetzung der Regelungen*
_7.1 Arten der Durchsetzung_
_7.1.1 Ermahnung_
_7.1.2 Verwarnung_
_7.1.3 Sperre_
_7.1.4 Moderatives Editieren_
*8. Jugendschutz *
_8.1 Inhalte ohne Jugendfreigabe gemäß §14 JuSchG_
_8.2 Indizierte & beschlagnahmte Medien_
*9. Schlussbestimmungen und Änderungen*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1. Vorwort*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Liebe Community-Mitglieder,

buffed.de bietet Euch mit dem eine Diskussionsplattform, auf der Ihr mit Schrift und Bild miteinander über Eure Lieblingsthemen kommuniziert, Meinungen austauscht und dabei einen möglichst gepflegten sowie respektvollen Umgang miteinander führt. Damit der Umgang miteinander im Forum auch in Zukunft harmonisch bleibt, haben wir für Euch diese Regeln und Hinweise zusammengestellt. Um eventuelle Querschläger aus dem Forum fernzuhalten bzw. zu ermitteln, die sich unabsichtlich oder mit Vorsatz gegen diese Regeln sträuben, verfügt dieses Forum über, vom Team ausgewählte Moderatoren. Diese Moderatoren sind Benutzer mit erweiterten Rechten, dürfen Störenfriede zurechtzuweisen oder, wenn nötig, auch aus dem Forum zu verweisen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es nicht Sinn und Zweck der hier aufgelisteten Regelungen, eine Diktatur aufzubauen, sondern lediglich eine Grundlage für einen funktionierenden und friedvollen Umgang miteinander zu schaffen. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2. Die Mitgliedschaft auf buffed.de*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nach der Registrierung auf buffed.de und der damit verbundenen Zustimmung der Netiquette, sowie den hier herrschenden Regelungen ist ein User dazu berechtigt, sich selbst durch das Verfassen von Beiträgen, der Bearbeitung seines Profils und der eigenen Signatur zu präsentieren. Zusätzlich habt Ihr die Möglichkeit, Euch auch außerhalb der Foren über sogenannten PNs (Private Nachrichten) mit anderen Usern auszutauschen.

*Q 1: Warum kann ich mein Profil auf buffed.de nicht löschen?*
*A:* Eine manuelle Löschung ist nicht möglich, um Benutzern die gegen die Netiquette verstoßen, das Spiel nicht zu leicht zu machen. Eine Löschung gibt die Email-Adresse wieder frei, wodurch sich zu viele Möglichkeiten öffnen um in der Community negativ aufzufallen. Accounts, mit denen Ihr Euch mehrere Monate nicht eingeloggt habt, werden automatisch gelöscht.

*Q 2: Ich möchte mein Profil löschen lassen - wie kann ich das tun?*
*A:* In deine Community-Profil findest du in den Einstellungen den Link "Abmelden". Über diesen kannst du die Löschung deines Profils beantragen. Gib bitte möglichst immer einen Grund an, denn bei einigen Löschgründen können wir auch ohne eine Löschung weiterhelfen. Besteht ein Premium-Account auf dem zu löschenden Profil, kann dieser Account erst nach Ablauf bzw. Kündigung des Premium-Dienstes gelöscht werden. In diesem Fall wird der Account gebannt, damit er nicht mehr in den öffentlichen Bereichen auf buffed.de angezeigt wird. Accounts, bei denen wegen Netiquettenverstößen noch Prüfungen anstehen, werden ebenfalls bei Löschantrag nicht gelöscht sondern gebannt, bis die Prüfung abgeschlossen ist oder eventuell für längere Zeit, um Neuregistrierungen zu verhindern.
*Wichtig:* Mit der Löschung des Accounts auf buffed.de werden auch die über die E-Mail-Adresse verknüpften Accounts aus den folgenden Seiten des Computec-Netzwerkes gelöscht: pcgames.de, pcgameshardware.de, gamesaktuell.de, gamezone.de, videogameszone.de und areamobile.de
Eine Trennung der Accountlöschung ist aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich.

*Q 3: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?*
Selbstständig: nein.
Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet hohen Aufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.

Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir in Ausnahmefällen auf Anfrage Änderung vor, sofern einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft:


Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler
Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name)
Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette
Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC
Alternativ steht es Euch frei den bisherigen Account löschen zu lassen und einen neuen anzulegen. Die Funktion zum Einleiten einer Löschung findet Ihr im Community-Profil unter Einstellungen.


*Q 4: Darf ich mehrere Accounts haben?*
Jeder User sucht sich bei seiner Registrierung *einen* für ihn/sie passenden Benutzernamen aus. Es ist nicht erwünscht, dass eine Person mehrere AKTIVE Accounts parallel benutzt. Das Neuanlegen eines Accounts ist möglich, wenn mit dem bisherigen Account ein mögliches technisches Problem vorliegt, für alles andere siehe *Q3*.
Das Anlegen eines neuen Accounts zum Umgehen von Präventionen, also Schreibsperren oder einem Ban (Hausverbot) ist strikt untersagt und führt zur sofortigen Sperrung des neuen Accounts.

Diese und weitere Hinweise findet Ihr im *FAQ* im Support-Forum.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3. Sonderregelungen für Profil und Signatur*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*3.1*_ Laut Netiquette dürfen Username, Foren-Titel, Benutzer-, sowie Profilbild keine pornographischen, politischen oder Ekel erregenden Inhalte, rassistisches Gedankengut, Volksverhetzung, Aufruf zu gesetzwidrigen Handlungen, gewaltverherrlichenden und beleidigende Aussagen, sowie Verweise auf soeben genannte Sachen beinhalten. Es ist untersagt, sich mit Text oder Bildern zu schmücken, um sich fälschlicher Weise als Teil der Community-Verwaltung auszugeben. Zudem sind Namen nicht gestattet die der Provokation anderer Teilnehmer dienen und generell nicht akzeptabel sind, wie bspw. "Ihrstinktalle" oder "EiterndeStichwunde".

_*3.2*_ Signaturen sind vom eigentlichen Beitrag getrennte Zusätze, die denselben Kriterien wie auch das oben erwähnte Profil unterliegen. Folgende Punkte weichen von den genannten Kriterien ab, bzw. kommen nur in der Signatur zur Geltung:


Signaturen dürfen eine maximale sichtbare *Höhe *von *200 *Pixeln und die *Breite *von *1024* Pixeln nicht überschreiten.
Es ist erlaubt, Verlinkungen zu externen Seiten in die Signatur einzubringen, so lange das Ziel dieser Links unmissverständlich gekennzeichnet ist und keine kommerziellen Zwecke unterstützt werden.
Da auch User mit schwächeren Internetverbindungen im Forum unterwegs sind bitten wir Euch auf große Grafiken im Megabyte-Bereich zu verzichten. Speziell animierte Bilder erfordern sehr oft größere Download-Zeiten, weshalb wir uns vorbehalten diese Datenmonster zu entfernen bzw. Euch dazu auffordert, sie zu entfernen.
Animationen, die keine hohen Speicherkapazitäten aufweisen, aber wegen ihrer Erscheinung als störend oder verwirrend empfunden werden, können ebenfalls entfernt werden.
Das Einbinden von Videos in der Signatur ist nicht gestattet, auch nicht versteckt in Spoiler-Tags. Das führt u.A. zu Problemen bei der Darstellung des Forums. Zudem erhöhen Video-Einbindungen die Ladezeiten für so manchen Rechner, je nachdem, wie viele Beiträge ihr auf einer Seite verfasst habt (Diverse Videosammelthreads sind dafür eingerichtet worden). Habt bitte nach- und Rücksicht. 
_*3.3* _Ihr Könnt Eure Foren-Signaturen über die Foren-Einstellungen deaktivieren bzw. einstellen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*4. Erstellen von Themen und Antworten*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*4.1*_ Jeder User von buffed.de besitzt das Recht, im Forum Themen zu lesen, zu erstellen und auf diese zu Antworten. Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass erstellte Themen eine Diskussionsgrundlage besitzen müssen, um nicht als sogenannter Spam-Thread deklariert zu werden. Die Community-Verwaltung hat das Recht Themen zu schließen, die gegen die geltenden Community-Regeln verstoßen.

_*4.2*_ *Vor dem Erstellen eines Themas* überprüft bitte, ob dieses nicht bereits als Thread besteht. Dabei unterstützt Euch unter anderem auch die *Suchfunktion*. Die Community-Verwaltung behält sich das Recht vor Themen zu schließen ODER zusammenzuführen, die mehrmals vorhanden sind.

*4.2.1 *Um die *Suchfunktion* nicht zu verfälschen empfehlen wir Euch, Euren Themen aussagekräftige Titel zu verleihen. Die häufige Verwendung von Sonderzeichen sowie der vollständigen Großschreibung der Überschrift ist zu unterlassen. Die Community-Verwaltung hat das Recht, unpassend erscheinende Themen-Titel abzuändern.

_*4.3*_ Um *eine gewisse Übersicht* im Forum zu bewahren, existieren für die verschiedenen Themenbereiche entsprechende Unterforen. Achtet bitte darauf, dass Ihr Eure Diskussionen im richtigen Unterforum beginnt. So hat z. B. eine Diskussion über "Treiber-Probleme mit der Grafikkarte" nichts im Bereich "MMO-Allgemein" zu suchen. Die Community-Verwaltung hat das Recht, falsch platzierte Themen in die richtigen Bereiche zu verschieben.

*4.4 Externe Umfragen im Forum *über das Umfrage-System des Forums sind, so lange sie den beschriebenen Kriterien unterliegen, erlaubt. Nicht erlaubt sind Umfragen, die auf externer Ebene ablaufen und im Voraus nicht mit dem Community-Manager abgesprochen wurden. Die Community-Verwaltung ist berechtigt, nicht genehmige Umfragen sofort zu entfernen. Bei einem Antrag einer *externen Umfrage* für schulische, private oder Studien-Zwecke gelten folgende Regeln:


Die Umfrage darf keine persönlichen Daten (Kontaktdaten) der Teilnehmer erfordern.
Es darf kein Gewinnspiel oder eine Verlosung mit der Umfrage verknüpft sein.
Umfragen bzgl. Spielsucht, Killerspiele oder sonstige durch Medien negativ behaftete Themen führen mittlerweile in der Community zu starkem "Flame-Potential" gegen den Thread-Ersteller/die fragenden Person - die Thematiken werden aus diesem Grund nicht mehr akzeptiert.
Wir geben nur noch sehr wenige Umfragen frei, da Anfragen zunehmen und die Themen sich sehr oft gleichen, auch wenn die Fragestellungen differenzieren.
Wir müssen Umfragen vor der Freigabe einer Verlinkung sehen, bevor wir sie freigeben können.
Verlinkungen zu externen Umfragen, die keine DSGVO-Konforme Datenschutzausweisung beinhalten, geben wir nicht frei.
_Diese Regeln gelten auch für interne Umfragen bei Studien/schulischen Arbeiten etc._
*4.5* Um *Streitigkeiten in Foren-Diskussionen* die auf Missverständnissen beruhen zu vermeiden, bitten wir Euch bei der Gestaltung Eures Foren-Beitrages auf Gliederung, Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu achten (sofern möglich), so dass auch andere User Eure Gedankengänge möglichst einfach nachvollziehen können.

_*4.6*_ *Beleidigungen sind keine Kritik.* Ungehaltene Beleidigungen, sogenanntes Flamen, sowie Rufmord durch negative Erwähnungen eines Namens (Namecalling), ist nicht erlaubt.

_*4.7* _*Zitiert* bitte Beiträge eines anderen Mitglieds sinnvoll. Kürzt nötigenfalls auf den Inhalt, auf den Ihr direkt Antworten möchtet. Es ist beispielsweise auch nicht nötig den Beitrag des Thread-Erstellers komplett zu zitieren, wenn Ihr erst der zweite Beitrags-Teilnehmer seid. Die Community-Verwaltung hat das Recht, vollständig zitierte Beiträge zu löschen bzw. anzupassen. Zitate anderer Mitglieder in Euren Signaturen oder Profilen sind ohne deren Zustimmung nicht gestattet.

*4.7.1 Zitieren externer Inhalte (Rechtsansprüche bei Bildern, Texten)*
Beim einfügen von Bildern und Texten seid Euch bitte gewiss, dass keine erweiterten Rechtsansprüche dieser Inhalte bestehen, d.h. dass die Verbreitung vom Rechteinhaber bzw. Original-Ersteller auch freigegeben wurde. Bei eventueller Kenntnisnahme durch offizielle Stellen/die Rechteinhaber, sind wir verpflichtet ggfs. nicht zur Weiterverbreitung freigegebene Inhalte umgehend zu entfernen.(Rechtsansprüche, Urheberrechtsgesetz)

*4.8 Qualität statt Quantität*: Eröffnet nicht zu viele Beiträge in kurzer Zeit und schaut bitte UNBEDINGT erstmal in die jeweilige Foren-Übersicht, ob nicht schon ein Thread mit dem Thema vorhanden ist, das Ihr grad eröffnen wollt. Solltet Ihr mehrere User gleichzeitig zitieren wollen, so verwendet bitte den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button. Vergesst auch hierbei bitte nicht, die einzelnen Zitate auf lediglich den Inhalt zu kürzen, auf welchen ihr antworten wollt. Es sei zu erwähnen, dass ihr mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button auf einen speziellen Beitrag antworten könnt, mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button unabhängig eines anderen Beitrages Euch an der Diskussion beteiligen könnt.

_*4.9 Informationen erkennen*_: In den meisten Foren gibt es sogenannte 'Sticky-Threads'. Dabei handelt es sich um im oberen Foren-Bereich festgehaltene Themen, die von den Moderatoren oder Administratoren als Wichtig eingestuft wurden. Wir empfehlen Euch vor der Eröffnung eines neuen Themas die jeweiligen "Stickys" im Forum zu überprüfen, da diese in der Regel die wichtigsten Informationen aus diesem Bereich gebündelt haben und etwaige Fragen klären könnten. Die Community-Verwaltung hat das Recht, Themen zu schließen, wenn sich bereits in dieser Form als ausführlicher Sticky-Thread im jeweiligen Forum befindet.

_*4.10*_ _*AGBs und NDAs*_ Themen, die sich mit den Inhalten von Spielen befassen, dürfen die vom dem Hersteller vorgegebenen Richtlinien nicht überschreiten. Darunter fallen unter anderem die AGBs, Richtlinien, sowie NDAs des Spiele-Herstellers und Produktes. Die Community-Verwaltung hat das Recht, Themen mit solchen Inhalten kommentarlos zu löschen und den User zu verwarnen. (Beispiele: Anfragen nach Privatservern, nicht genehmige Screenshots aus Betas, etc.)

_*4.11 *__*Die Report-Funktion* _Da aufgrund der Menge an täglich neuen Beiträgen die Community-Verwaltung nicht immer ein Auge auf jeden Beitrag im Forum haben kann, bitten wir Euch um Eure Mithilfe. Solltet Ihr einen Beitrag entdecken, der gegen die Foren-Richtlinien (Netiquette) verstößt, meldet diesen über den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button. Die Moderatoren kümmern sich zeitnah darum.

*4.12 Warum "Werbe einen Freund" hier nicht gestattet ist?*
Zu Eurem und unserem Schutz werden diese Beiträge geschlossen. Niemand schützt Euch vor wildfremden Interessenten, für die Ihr die Werbeaktion verpulvert, weil sie zum Spielen nie auftauchen oder Euch nur verarschen und eh mit WoW aufhören wollten. Das alles fällt auf die Werbeaktion im Forum zurück und schadet den Betroffenen.

_*4.13 *_*Teilnahme in Phishing-Threads*
Wer sich aktiv an sogenannten Phishing-Threads beteiligt, ohne andere User zu warnen oder den entsprechenden Thread zu melden, muss mit einer Verwarnung und Schreibsperre von mindestens 24 Stunden und ggfs. mit dem Zurücksetzen des Postcounters rechnen.

_*4.14 Umfang der Foren-Funktionen für neue Nutzer*_
Die Foren-Funktionen "Private Nachrichten", Bilder und Links in Beiträgen sind nur für Mitglieder nutzbar, die mindestens *10* Beiträge im Forum vorgenommen haben. Wir beobachten den Bedarf und das Post-Verhalten, d.h. die Zahl kann je nach Bedarf in Zukunft auch angehoben oder gesenkt werden.

_*4.15 Verkauf- Tauschhandel & Gesuche*_
Um Betrugsversuche vorzubeugen und mangels effektiver Überwachungsmöglichkeiten von Tauschhandel und sonstigen Auktionen oder Verkäufen im Forum, sind jegliche Tausch- und Handelsthemen untersagt, bei denen reale Güter, oder finanzielle Mittel den Besitzer wechseln würden. Aufgrund des häufigen Ausschlusses durch die AGB der jeweiligen Spiele-Herstellers, ist der Verkauf/Tausch/Handel von Accounts, Charakteren, Devisen oder sonstigen In-Game-Gütern von Spielen ebenfalls nicht erwünscht. Entsprechende Beiträge werden entfernt.
Das betrifft auch Anfragen und Anwerbungen von Mitgliedern unserer Community durch bspw. öffentlich-rechtlicher Rundfunk- und Fernsehanstalten.

*4.16 Beabsichtigt offenes Spoilern*
Wer sich genötigt fühlt über Story, Verlauf oder Ende eines kürzlich erschienenen und stark konsumierten Spiels äußern zu müssen, tut dies bitte unter Verwendung des Spoiler-Tags [spoiler ]Test[ /spoiler]. Offenes Spoilern ohne Tag oder im Statusupdate zur erkennbaren offenen Provokation und zerstören des Spielspaßes anderer Mitglieder, wird mit Löschung des Beitrags, sowie möglichem Ban geahndet.

*4.17 Bilder zu bestimmten Personen der aktuellen oder Vergangen Geschichte mit negativem Inhalt*
Bitte habt Verständnis, dass wir u.a. im Sinne des guten Geschmacks auch keine satirischen Bilder zu Diktatoren, Serienmörder, Gewaltverbrecher etc. der aktuellen Zeitgeschichte und Vergangenheit zulassen können und diese ebenfalls entfernen.

*4.18 Automatisches Ersetzen von Links (+Affiliate)*
Das Forum ersetzt automatisch Links zu externen Seiten durch einen abgesicherten Referer-Link der über eine Sicherheitsseite führt, ausgenommen einige von der Foren-Verwaltung als vertrauenswürdig eingestufte Domains (Computec-eigene Seiten, Amazon, Youtube etc.). Das ist eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme aufgrund verstärkter Phishingaktivitäten. Ihr könnt dadurch prüfen, ob der geklickte Inhalt tatsächlich dem Link entspricht, den Ihr besuchen wollt. Zudem ersetzt oder erweitert das Forum automatisch diverse Shop-Links durch unsere Tracking-Codes und ersetzt geizhals.at durch den Preisvergleich. Das betrifft gog.com, geizhals.at und amazon. Der Inhalt unterscheidet sich hierbei jedoch nicht von der Original-Quelle.

*4.19 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte*
Beiträge, die die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge haben, sind untersagt:


Die Umgehung/Entfernung technischer Schutzmaßnahmen (Kopierschutz) eines Werkes oder Mediums (auch wenn die Umgehung/Entfernung zur Fehlerberichtigung vorgenommen wird)
Die Vervielfältigung, Bearbeitung, Verbreitung oder öffentliches zugänglich machen eines Werkes ohne Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers
Betroffen sind alle Werke (oder Teile davon), die nach dem UrhG als schützenswert eingestuft werden, besonders Bücher (auch eBooks), Fotos, Musik, Filme, Computerprogramme (einschließlich Firmware u.ä. und sogenannter "Abandonware"). Im Zweifel muss das Forenmitglied für die oben genannten Handlungen eine Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers nachweisen.
News der Redakteure unserer Webseite sind im Rahmen ihrer journalistischen Tätigkeit von dieser Regel ausgenommen. Die Regel findet aber Anwendung in Community-Bereichen.

_zum besseren Verständnis:_ Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte, die die Durchführung der genannten Handlungen ermöglich oder erleichtern, sind oder werden als solche behandelt:


Illegale Kopien (Raubkopien", Warez) genannter Werke, auch bei analogem Kopieren
Cracks aller Art (Crack-Patches, Dongle-Cracks, Keygens/-maker, kopierte Seriennummern, Reverse Engineering mit dem Ziel einen Kopierschutz zu umgehen oder zu entfernen)
File-Sharing (mit dem Ziel der Verbreitung und Vervielfältigung von Werken)
Online-Bereitstellung von Werken ohne vertragliche Grundlage mit dem Rechteinhaber (TV-Streams, Nutzung fremder Bilder,...)
Mitschnitte legaler Online-Streams (z.B. Youtube, Musikangebote,... . Man beachte auch die Nutzungsbedingungen der Webseiten)
Mitschnitte von Programmen im Fernsehen, Radio oder Internet (ausgenommen eigene, private Nutzung)
Hacks von Software oder Hardware, soweit diese zu einem Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht führen (inkl. "Jailbreaks")
Brenn-Programme, die fähig sind, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen
Emulatoren, die ohne Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers zur Nutzung fremder Kopien bzw. ROM-Dateien verwendet werden. Dies gilt nicht für Emulatoren freier Standards
Diese Inhalte sind in Verbindung mit folgenden Arten von Beiträgen untersagt:


Anleitungen, Hilfestellungen, Videos
Erklärungen/Release-Notes von Herstellern Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte (z.B. .nfo)
Persönlich vorgenommene Handlungen und/oder eigene/r Nutzung/Besitz von Urheberrechtsschädigenden Inhalten
Namentliche Nennung von Herstellern Urheberrechtsschädigender Inhalte
Verweise (auch ohne Hyperlink) auf Webseiten oder sonstige Angebote, die gegen 4.19 verstoßen.
*4.20 Gewinnspiele im Forum (durch Fansites)*
So gern wir Fansites zu Spielen unterstützen möchten, müsse wir jedoch klare Regeln definieren wenn es um persönliche Daten geht. Aufgrund mehrere Anfragen im Forum Gewinnspiele eröffnen zu dürfen und daraus resultierenden Erfahrungswerten, haben wir Regeln definiert, die Gewinnspiel-Beiträge durch nicht kommerzielle, privat geführte Fansites (die keine Partnerseiten von buffed.de, oder anderen Objekten unseres Verlags Computec Media GmbH sind) betreffen.


Es werden keine persönlichen Daten der Teilnehmer erhoben/verlangt
Es ist keine Registrierung auf Drittseiten erforderlich (Ausnahme: Bei Key-Verlosung für ein Spiel ist die Registrierung auf der Herstellerseite des Spiels natürlich legitim)
Versandt und Teilnahme finden im Forum statt
Das schränkt die Möglichkeiten möglicherweise nur auf Gewinnspiele mit Key-Versandt ein. Die Regeln sind ausnahmslos zum Schutz der Teilnehmerdaten verfasst. Ähnliche Regeln gelten bereits bei unseren Unterforen zur Suche nach Mitspielern und Buddie-Key-Versendungen.

Sollte übrigens mal wieder ein Key-Verlosungs-Marathon stattfinden, für den neben uns auch auf unseren Mitbewerber-Seiten Keys raus gehauen werden, spricht nichts gegen einen Sammel-Thread mit den Links zu verfassen. 

*4.21 Pushen von Beiträgen*
Für das gesamte Forum gilt eine "No Push"-Politik. Das heißt, es darf nicht auf eigene Themen (Threads) geantwortet werden, mit dem Ziel diese in der Themenliste nach oben zu bringen.

Ausgenommen hiervon sind:


Das Gildenforum / Gildengesuche: 1x pro Woche. Weitere Informationen: http://forum.buffed.de/topic/90562-regel-furs-gildenforum-thread-pushen-update/
Fan-Site Projekte: 1x alle 24 Stunden.
Server-Vorstellungen: 1x alle 48 Stunden.
*4.22 Posten von Links als Werbung oder für SEO*
Das Posten von Links, mit der Absicht Werbung oder SEO für ein Unternehmen oder eine Webseite zu betreiben, ist in jeglicher Form unerwünscht und untersagt. Solche Beiträge werden umgehend entfernt und der Benutzeraccount wird ohne Verwarnung und kommentarlos gesperrt. Weitere Schritte behalten wir uns vor.
Wenden Sie sich für Werbung oder Anzeigen bitte an die Computec Media GmbH. Die genauen Kontaktdaten sind dem Impressum zu entnehmen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*5. Der Umgang mit Usern und Außenstehenden*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kommt Ihr mit bestimmten Benutzern im Forum und den Kommentaren nicht zurecht/klar oder empfindet dessen Verhalten als störend, könnt Ihr diesen an einen Moderator melden. Es ist allerdings untersagt, öffentlich gegen diesen User im Forum zu hetzen. Die Community-Verwaltung hat das Recht, Hetz-Beiträge gegen User von buffed.de oder gegen Außenstehende wie auch Organisationen, Privat-Personen oder Unternehmen zu unterbinden. Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass man einzelne User mit Hilfe der *Foren-Einstellungen* ignorieren kann. Ihre Beiträge werden Euch dann nicht mehr angezeigt.

*Folgenden dem Grundsatz der Netiquette bzgl. dem Aufruf zu Mailbomben und Aufrufe in der Community:*
Nicht erwünscht bzw. gestattet sind Aufrufe, die Personen, Einrichtungen oder Unternehmen schaden können und/oder politisch, wirtschaftlich und/oder religiös motiviert sind. D.h. abgesehen vom Unterlassen der Aufrufe zu Mailbomben, Spammerei, Flameattacken oder Forenüberfällen - wie in der Netiquette erwähnt - gilt das auch für Petitionen gegen oder für ein Anliegen gegen oder für genannte Parteien, sofern Aufrufe nicht offiziell von Mitarbeitern dieser Seite per News- oder Forenbeitrag veröffentlicht wurden. Das dient zum Schutz für Euch und der Community im Allgemeinen, den Aufruf-Aktionen können unschöne Echos erzeugen.


Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 
Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Genöle oder Profilierungsbeiträge werden hier vergeblich verfasst, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.
Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Mitarbeitern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*6. Die Community-Verwaltung*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*6.1*_ Die Community-Verwaltung setzt sich aus Moderatoren und Administratoren zusammen. Moderatoren sind hauptsächlich dafür zuständig, Themen zu überschauen, gegebenenfalls zu überarbeiten, User zu ermahnen oder zu verwarnen. Administratoren verfügen ebenfalls über diese Rechte, sind zusätzlich aber noch für die Ernennung bzw Degradierung von Moderatoren und das editieren von Foren-Einstellungen zuständig. Moderatoren sind ebenfalls Nutzer von buffed.de und im Gegensatz zu den Administratoren NICHT bei Computec Media GmbH bzw. buffed.de angestellt.

_*6.2* _Es ist nicht möglich, sich auf einen Moderatoren-, oder Administratoren posten bei buffed.de zu bewerben. Diese Posten werden ausschließlich vom Team vergeben und von den bereits bestehenden Moderatoren vorgeschlagen.

_*6.3*_ Solltet Ihr Kritik gegenüber eines Moderators oder eines Administrators haben, so solltet ihr erst das persönliche Gespräch suchen. Sollte dieses zu keiner, für beide Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung führen, so wendet Euch an das Team von buffed.de.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*7. Durchsetzung der Regelungen*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*7.1*_ Zu Durchsetzung der oben genannten Foren-Regularien verfügt die Community-Verwaltung über mehrere Optionen, die je nach Vergehens verwendet werden. Dazu gehören:

_*7.1.1*_ Ermahnungen werden in der Regel bei kleineren Vergehen vergeben, speziell dann, wenn der User zuvor noch nicht durch ein destruktives Verhalten aufgefallen ist. Es handelt sich hierbei meist um einfache Aufforderungen das bis dato dargelegte Verhalten in Zukunft zu unterlassen.

_*7.1.2*_ Verwarnungen sind eine Erweiterung der Ermahnungen. Das Vergehen wird in der Forensoftware vermerkt und bietet somit der Community-Verwaltung eine genaue Übersicht über die bisherigen "Vergehen" eines Users. Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Verwarnungen kommt es zu einer Sperre.

_*7.1.3*_ Sperren sind das letzte Mittel, um gegen Regeln verstoßende User anzugehen. Diese verlieren dann das Nutzungsrecht für buffed.de. Hierbei unterscheidet man zwischen einer temporären und einer endgültigen Sperre.

_*7.1.3.1 *_Temporäre Sperren sind Schreibsperren über einen bestimmten Zeitraum

*7.1.3.1 *Eine permanente Sperre ist ein sogenannter "Ban" gebannte Benutzer erhalten damit zudem ein ausgesprochenes Hausverbot für alle Community-Bereiche, also die Nutzung eines Logins auf buffed.de und sollten dies auch beherzigen, um weitere Konsequenzen zu vermeiden. Diese Maßnahme wird jedoch nur in besonders harten Fällen der Netiquetten-Verstöße genutzt.

_*7.1.4*_ Die Community-Verwaltung editiert/verändert Foren-Beiträge nur dann, wenn diese Regelverstöße enthalten, aber sonst für die weitere Diskussion eines Themas als brauchbar empfunden werden. Zensuren werden vom jeweiligen Moderator bzw Administrator gekennzeichnet.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*8. Jugendschutz *_*NEU*_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hierbei handelt es sich um eine in Textform genauer definierte Bestimmung, die aber auch bereits durch Netiquette ausgeschlossen ist.

*8.1 Inhalte ohne Jugendfreigabe gemäß §14 JuSchG*
Im Sinne des Jugendschutzes ist es nicht gestattet Inhalte zu verbreiten (Videos, Bilder), die der Altersbestimmung "Keine Jugendfreigabe" gemäß §14 des Jugendschutzgesetzes entsprechen und dabei auf der jeweiligen Quelle vor 23:00 Uhr MEZ, oder ohne entsprechende Altersverifikationsmaßnahmen aufrufbar sind. Hierzu zählen u.a. auch Links zu Beschreibungen und Downloads, wie bspw. Blood-Patches oder Bilder und Videos zu Kürzungen in Spielen.

_*8.2 Indizierte & Beschlagnahmte Medien*_
Es es nicht erlaubt indizierte oder beschlagnahmte Medien zu publizieren, verlinken, zu zeigen oder zu nennen - dies gilt bereits als Werben. Indizierte/Beschlagnahmte Medien dürfen in Deutschland nicht beworben werden.

Gleiches gilt ebenso für Filme nach §131 und 184 des StGB.

Quelle

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*9. Schlussbestimmungen und Änderungen*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diese Regelungen wurden am 24.09.2008 von der Administration festgelegt und als geltend bestätigt. Sie gelten in allen Community-Bereichen und den Kommentaren der News/Artikel und Datenbanken auf buffed.de. Kritik an den Regelungen ist über eine PM an das Team oder durch das Eröffnen eines Themas im Forum "Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de" mitzuteilen. *Die Regeln können sich je nach Notwendigkeit ändern bzw. angepasst werden.*

_(Zusammengestellt vom Moderatoren-Team, überarbeitet und bereitgestellt durch die Administration. 24.09.2008, Fürth)_

*Änderung am 13.08.2012 - Punkt 4.19*
*Änderung am 08.04.2016 - Punkt 4.21*
*Änderung am 11.02.2018 - Punkt 4.22*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2010)

/UPDATE 09.11.2010


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2011)

/UPDATE 19.06.2011


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2012)

/UPDATE 19.03.2012


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2012)

/UPDATE  09.05.2012


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2012)

/UPDATE  08.08.2012

Punkt 3. Videos in Signaturen


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2012)

/UPDATE  13.08.2012

*4.19 Gewinnspiele im Forum (durch Fansites)*
So gern wir Fansites zu Spielen unterstützen möchten, müsse wir jedoch klare Regeln definieren wenn es um persönliche Daten geht. Aufgrund mehrere Anfragen im Forum Gewinnspiele eröffnen zu dürfen und daraus resultierenden Erfahrungswerten, haben wir Regeln definiert, die Gewinnspiel-Beiträge durch nicht kommerzielle, privat geführte Fansites (die keine Partnerseiten von buffed.de, oder anderen Objekten unseres Verlags Computec Media GmbH sind) betreffen.

Es werden keine persönlichen Daten der Teilnehmer erhoben/verlangt
Es ist keine Registrierung auf Drittseiten erforderlich (Außnahme: Bei Keyverlosung für ein Spiel ist die Registrierung auf der Herstellerseite des Spiels natürlich legitim)
Versandt und Teilnahme finden im Forum statt
Das schränkt die Möglichkeiten möglicherweise nur auf Gewinnspiele mit Key-Versandt ein. Die Regeln sind ausnahmslos zum Schutz der Teilnehmerdaten verfasst. Ähnliche Regeln gelten bereits bei unseren Unterforen zur Suche nach Mitspielern und Buddie-Key-Versendungen.

Sollte übrigens mal wieder ein Keyverlosungs-Marathon stattfinden, für den neben uns auch auf unseren Mitbewerber-Seiten Keys rausgehauen werden, spricht nichts gegen einen Sammelthread mit den Links zu verfassen.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. April 2016)

/UPDATE 08.04.2016
 
*4.21 Pushen von Beiträgen*
Für das gesamte Forum gilt eine "No Push"-Politik. Das heisst, es darf nicht auf eigene Themen (Threads) geantwortet werden, mit dem Ziel diese in der Themenliste nach oben zu bringen.

Ausgenommen hiervon sind:


Das Gildenforum / Gildengesuche: 1x pro Woche. Weitere Informationen: http://forum.buffed....-pushen-update/
Fan-Site Projekte: 1x alle 24 Stunden.
Server-Vorstellungen: 1x alle 48 Stunden.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Februar 2018)

/UPDATE 11.02.2018

*4.22 Posten von Links als Werbung oder für SEO*
Das Posten von Links, mit der Absicht Werbung oder SEO für ein Unternehmen oder eine Webseite zu betreiben, ist in jeglicher Form unerwünscht und untersagt. Solche Beiträge werden umgehend entfernt und der Benutzeraccount wird ohne Verwarnung und kommentarlos gesperrt. Weitere Schritte behalten wir uns vor.
Wenden Sie sich für Werbung oder Anzeigen bitte an die Computec Media GmbH. Die genauen Kontaktdaten sind dem Impressum zu entnehmen.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2018)

/UPDATE 22.04.2018

 

Zusatz zu *externen Umfragen*: Links zu Umfragen, die keine Datenschutzausweisung beinhalten, geben wir nicht frei.


----------

